# Riding Discipline HELP!



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you are able to, why not try both then you can decide what you like better (or just continue to ride both!). I ride both english and western. I learned to ride english, so it was pretty easy to change to western. I think it might be harder to adjust to and english saddle after learning western.

ETA: wanted to ad that I have never actually shown western, only trail riding and some gaming for fun. I grew up eventing, foxhunting, playing polocrosse, and competed quite a bit in mounted games with the pony club.


----------



## RachelAlexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

I say, learn both! Why not? I ride English and I love Dressage and Show-jumping, but not so much eventing, so I just do two disciplinces seperatly. I also love playing polocrosse, trail ride and work with race horses.


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a good idea. Thank you both. 
I would have to go to a different barn though to learn English- Dressage and Jumping though. That's why I've been kind of confused and "stuck" on what to do!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm Well I rein and do WP but if your already learning western I would keep doing it until you have more expierence then you can try something new.


----------



## Amy Ryals (Jan 10, 2010)

I have trained both English and western riders before and truthfully, you will benefit greatly from taking a few English lessons to see what you think of it. It will also help with balance and seat and overall riding skill. I love my WP horses but there is a great reward having a great jump or English ride too. You can do both and do them well! Good luck!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm WP and reining. That's really all I've wanted to do, and have no desire to do anything else (english/dressage wise). I have jumped for fun but not really my thing. All I have to say is what was posted above is that if both interest you, go for it!! There's no reason why you should only have to choose one lol. If I liked english as much as western, I'd do both too.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have shown western but i still can jump in an english saddle! i think its harder to switch from western to english.because western riding is a little bit more relaxed and your not on the bit all the time.


----------



## DressageLady88 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've learned that jumping helps with dressage and vice versa so your'e safe to start with either!! I always love a western saddle on trail rides too


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I ride western sometimes for fun, but im mainly dressage, (i used to jump) but i find i benefit from trying all disiplines, i once had a reining lesson, which was fun! i think its fun to learn them all ,who knows, you may just fall in love with dressage or jumping!


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've done both. I first started on western just doing some trail riding...that was when I was 4. Then around 12 I started English. I jumped and did a few shows. I like doing it, but it wasn't for me. I wanted to be able to relax and go fast. So I went back to western and now I barrel race. I love it! But you can't have anyone decide what is good for you. Like everyone else said, try both. I mean its good experience and plus you make like to do both and show both. =) Good look with your decision.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

It would be completely up to you. It would be nice if you could learn both, but if you can't do both, in my opinion I would choose english.

I would probably choose english because I personally do show jumping and really enjoy it, but as the others said, it's easier to go from english to western than from western to english.

So I would suggest first mastering english, then you can maybe give western a try and you will find you can adjust more easily.

Let us know which you choose and how it goes. Good luck. :wink:


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to try both, I'll try to keep updated on how lessons and training goes... thanks for the opinions!


----------

